# Parker Hale 1200



## cvc944 (Aug 8, 2006)

I would appreciate any and all info anyone might have about a Parker Hale 1200 rifle I just purchased. There isn't much data out there on this English rifle. The serial number is in the 52XXX range and I would love to know when it was built.


----------



## davy (Sep 19, 2006)

I purchaced a Parker Hale sporter safari in 1974 . I paid under $200.00 for it . It is a 303 caliber and a exellent hunting rifle . I did some resea  rch on it a found it was made in 1917 and later modified by Parker Hale into a sporter . I used it every hunting season since execpt one when I used a 3006 semi . Parker Hale are no longer in business .


----------



## Big Banger (Jan 13, 2007)

Hello,
If you take the stock off your 1200 on the under side of the barrel/receiver you will find a set of crossed lances like an "X" or a circle with a 2 letter code, if you send me the code I can tell you when your rifle was made. 
Regards,
Mat[/i][/b]


----------



## Chesador (Aug 15, 2003)

I bought a Parker Hale 1200 (or 1400, I forget) in .30-06 when I was a teenager. At 16 I needed money and foolishly traded it. Darn!!! That was 30 years ago but I still remember shooting 1/2" groups with 165 gr handloads, the strong Mauser 98 action, the beauty of the stock, and the way it came to shoulder so effortlessly. The only thing I didn't like was the chrome bolt. I hate shiny things while hunting but chrome bolts were the rage in the 60's and early 70's.

Maybe I should buy another just for old times sake!


----------



## bkkdave (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi, I was told by a fellow who owns one that if you take the stock off, it is either engraved in the steel or the wood. He has never done it or have I. What does a Parker Hale 1200 sell for in your part of the country. Dave


----------

